# A few shots from Victoria on Vancouver Island



## Bobw235 (Aug 10, 2016)

Took these a few years back and spent some time running them through software to punch them up.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 10, 2016)

Victoria is beautiful.   Living in Seattle, we can jump on the Victoria Clipper and be ther in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 10, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Victoria is beautiful.   Living in Seattle, we can jump on the Victoria Clipper and be ther in 2-3 hours.



We spent a week there and had a great time. Wish there had been more time to really explore Vancouver Island more fully. I'm sure we'll be back in the years ahead.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow, those are just stunning. Makes me want to go!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2016)

Beautiful Bob, I really like that last one!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2016)

Gorgeous, Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments on these shots. It's always nice to come back to old photos and give them a fresh look or do something creative with them. I still have more to go through and have been adding them to a new album on the site.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

We visited Salt Spring Island one day and had a great time exploring.  

From the top of Mt. Maxwell, which we reached via a dirt road filled with deep ruts filled with water (it's a rain forest). There were times I had to get out to see how deep the water was before driving over the holes. 





This was a shot as we headed back to Victoria on the ferry.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2016)

Great photos Bob!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2016)

I agree Seabreeze and it looks nice as my desktop background.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

Another shot from Beacon Hill Park in Victoria.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

Downtown Victoria. Interesting tree.



A shot of the government building and part of the harbor, taken as the sun was going down.


----------

